# Goodyear RSA Tire Performance



## sxy92max (Jul 8, 2004)

I recently purchased a 04 Max SE and love it. However I find that the Goodyear RSA tires they went with do not really work well in rain and puddles. I'm looking for some feedback on everyone's take of the tires. What their experiences were like in rain and snow. Dry pavement they work well however on my previous Max I had Bridgestone Potenza's which were awsome. Thanks in advance for the feedback. :cheers:


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I found the RSA`s worked in the snow when they were new and deep treaded. As a water disperser,
they were just OK?
I`m just riding them out so to speak until I replace them with Falken ZE-512`s.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Good choice Rat, that's what I'm currently running. They are GREAT in the rain. I've gone through puddles on the highway and have experienced zero hydroplane.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Potenzas suck when they get worn more than 70%.


----------

